# FET - Next Week!!!!!



## Babyblues (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi Girls 

Hope you are all well and treatment going good-have lot of you have got your BFP congratulations to you all xxxxxxx

Went for my scan today to check the linning of my womb!  its not quite ready (was a little dissapointed)  but due to go back on friday.  the hospital have said that it will be ready by then and they are going to thaw 3 on our FE on monday to have FET on tuesday or wednesday next week.  

I am really nervous so want this to work its been nearly 6 yrs now!!!!  

any advice would be greatly appricated. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## meggie moo (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi babyblues - don't be too down about your lining not being thick enough yet, I have been the same. You will be ready in a few more days.  As for advice - I have had quite a few cycles in my time and tried everything from doing absolutely nothing for 2 weeks to carrying on as normal.  This cycle I had to carry on as normally as possible as I have a 3 year old.  I ate healthy (lots of brazil nuts and pure pineapple juice)and had acupuncture.  I got a BFP and am 8 weeks pregnant.  I feel it is purely down to luck.  I have my fingers crossed for you, you deserve a BFP this time !!!


----------



## nik fish (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls,
big congrats meggie moo!!   how does it feel?
Baby blues, wishing u all the luck in the world, and be thinking of you  . what stage are you at now, howx it all goin?

I am on   had fet last thursday, we onlyhad 2 frosties, but amazin super hearo frosties they r as they both survived the thaw       
After taking it very easy for 3 days, lotsa video's and food!!! am now desperate for a bit of normality....just not sure what i can and cant do, can i walk my dog? can i drive? can i return to work (obviously remianing stress free...errrmmm thats easy as a social worker!!) or should i just continue to lay around leaving everything to hp & DD 
I had fresh cycle of ivf in jan resulting in   and have been trying to fet ever since, every month something didint quite work out, i cant believe were now october!!!

so desperate for this to work, just like all of us.  I want hp(DH) to expereince the wonderment of pregnency, child birth, baby and toddlers ( he meet me & dd when dd was 9) and he is the best daddy in the world  
...and just like babybluess any,  advice and hints greatly appreciated!!!!!!!!!!!! 
sending you all lotsa love &  
nik


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

I am trying Pinepple Juice and Brazil Nuts again this time.

I had Pineapple Juice last time and got a  but unfortunetly we lost thae baby at 6/7 weeks 

So this time I am going for Juice and Nuts.  Perhaps this will be worth a go for you as well ??

Good luck

Tashja xx


----------



## Spicy (Oct 15, 2005)

Is pineapple juice and brazil nuts good for you when your on your 2ww, I will try anything!!!


----------



## Bev xxx (Aug 31, 2004)

GOOD LUCK WITH THOSES FROSTIES  .  LETS HOPE THIS EXTRA COUPLE OF DAYS GIVE THEM A REALLY NICE HOME TO LIVE IN FOR 9 MONTHS!!

BEV
XXX


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Pineapple Juice and Brazil Nuts contain Selium which is good for implantation.

If you do a search on it on this site you will find loads on them.

Tashja xx


----------



## Spicy (Oct 15, 2005)

Thanks Tashja

Have sent DH a text to get stocked up on Pineapple juice and nuts!!!!


----------

